# What a day



## Nutfarmer (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 27, 2021)

i'm hoping nobody got hurt!
damn that's a mess


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 27, 2021)

Every one is ok. The wind was unreal. The work truck is crushed . The mobile home was hit so hard the pier blocks crumbled. Probably about twenty or so trees in the walnut orchard went over. On the bright side I will have more firewood than I could ever use


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh no! That's such a loss...It's heartbreaking to see those beautiful trees on the ground


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jan 27, 2021)

I assume the walnut trees have too much shake damage to try to get any lumber out of them?


----------



## mikey (Jan 27, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing. It is such a loss to have such beautiful trees fall and cause so much damage but it would help if you could mill some useful lumber out of them. Sorry this happened and glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 28, 2021)

Those valley oaks are pretty and have nice shade during the summer but that “self pruning” tendency is deadly. I lived in fear of the ones next to the place we were living in Visalia. The one behind the garage that hung over it I KNEW was going to kill me. It had shed two other HUGE branches and luckily it was away from the house and garage. The worst for them was on hot still days. One huge branch pointing away from the garage let go while I was in checking my computer. All the neighbors came out because it felt like an earthquake. Two houses down, another hot still day, neighbor was in her potting shed under a huge oak went to the other end of the shed and a huge limb came down and crushed that end of the shed and killed her goats and trapped her in the other end of the shed.
3mo after we moved a big limb crushed what was our bedroom and bath. I don’t think the renters were home thank god.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'd bet there are some wood turners who would jump at the chance at some walnut rounds. 
I had to cut down a black walnut and a local turner turned it into some lovely pieces, one of which he gave me.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 28, 2021)

Most of the damage was from white oaks with the strong winds.As c- bag stated there is danger from just the weight of the water they can take up on a calm summer day. Lost a old barn that was mortise and pinned together that way. On the walnut trees ,the English walnut will make hard wood lumber in a light color . Not the dark deep color of black walnut. The biggest factor was the high winds. Some days are just better than others. The hard part is the mobile home. If it's replaced it has to be elevated something like 18 feet.  I may be able to keep it by repairing it. With the high cost of housing it is critical to farm help who couldn't afford the current cost of housing. Him and his family have worked on the farm for many years and deserve a decent place to live. Fortunately they have been visiting family and were not at home.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 28, 2021)

DavidR8 this particular walnuts that were lost in the orchard are on a paradox root stock that is light in color not the deep dark color of the black walnut. We have removed some older orchard trees that were on black walnut. Winegrower is working with some of that material.Some of the white oak rounds would make nice anvil stands. Any local members have need PM me.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 28, 2021)

When my brother was living in Stockton he had a line on black walnut. He used it for fancy gun stocks, and this he made us for our wedding.


----------



## francist (Jan 28, 2021)

We don’t see it too much around here but every now and again one presents itself. I turned this from a storm damaged black walnut in Brentwood Bay — I still have a few blanks that have been sitting now for probably 35 years. Lovely stuff.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 28, 2021)

The one thing I sorely miss about those oaks was using them in the BBQ. They made meat taste spicy and wonderful. Better even than mesquite IMHO.


----------

